# Vin just slapped my KID !!



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Well guys I guess Al was right when he said Vin was gonna bomb a child. I got home today to find a FedEx box on my porch. After I almost passed out I saw that it was addressed to my son Nathan. He is happier than sh!t right now.

I spoke with Vin on the phone to say thanks already so I am not gonna get all mushy in front of you guys.

Thanks again buddy we really appreciate it.










I guess Mr. Stolo is not such a bad guy after all.:tu


----------



## wcktalvrg (Mar 6, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Well guys I guess Al was right when he said Vin was gonna bomb a child. I got home today to find a FedEx box on my porch. After I almost passed out I saw that it was addressed to my son Nathan. He is happier than sh!t right now.
> 
> I spoke with Vin on the phone to say thanks already so I am not gonna get all mushy in front of you guys.
> 
> ...


Holy Crap!! I want one of those :r Great hit!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Oh Yeah!!! Love it! Great hit Vin! He'll be telling Dad to smoke more cigars so he can get more presents!

Vin's a first class act with a heart of gold - he talks a good game but his actions speak for themselves. I wonder where Young Ape is this week? :ss*


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Awesome....just awesome....Vin you Rock!!!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Vin's good people. WTG Buddy!


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

WHOA!!! I WANT ONE!!! I haven't played with legos in a long long time


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Vin my hats off to you sir!!!! Great job!!!
One great BOTL!!!

Nathan have a BLAST with that Pal!!!!!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome! Way to slap a kid around in a very good way! :tu:tu:tu


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice job Vin!:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Now how cool is that!

Nathans face says it all.

Keep this up Vin and you will lose your asshat title.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Keep this up Vin and you will lose your asshat title.


Not when Mitchell gets the mail ...


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Holy Happy Kid man!!

WOW....that is too cool. :tu


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow! I can't believe you slapped a kid like that. I'd be one happy guy and it looks like he is.


----------



## pearson (May 27, 2008)

That is awesome, Vin is a real danger.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Not when Mitchell gets the mail ...


You just stay away from my boys. K?


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> You just stay away from my boys. K?


Oh snap! :r


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


>


That smile is absolutely priceless! :tu Awesome job, Vin.


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

haha Nice hit Vin!

James


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> Vin my hats off to you sir!!!! Great job!!!
> One great BOTL!!!
> 
> Nathan have a BLAST with that Pal!!!!!


:tpd::tu:tu:tu:ss


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice work, Vinnie. :tu
Junior there looks like he might even be able to build that crazy lookin sumbitch.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> I guess Mr. Stolo is not such a bad guy after all.:tu


 * MAN ...talk about resemblance...I saw that same look staring back at me during cyber herf! :r*


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

unbelievable smile.

I really like this place.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

shilala said:


> Nice work, Vinnie. :tu
> Junior there looks like he might even be able to build that crazy lookin sumbitch.


:r:r:r

Scott, when I read this I started laughing out loud for some reason. Too funny.

He has started the assembly of this crazy lookin sumbitch. I'll post pics to see what he ends up with.:tu

Thanks again Vin.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!!! Nice hit Vin!!!

Slapping kids (young apes) around seems to be your style lately!!!:r


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thats freakin great, awesome bomb man!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Nice one Vin


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Never ceases to amaze me. He didn't lie when he said it was going to "A" Young Ape.:tu

Vin, where do you come up with these crazy ideas? Do you just walk through the store see a crazy looking sumbitch and say to yourself Fedex Home Delivery?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

rwhit37 said:


> Vin, where do you come up with these crazy ideas? Do you just walk through the store see a crazy looking sumbitch and say to yourself Fedex Home Delivery?


If I remember well, Vin works in the toy industry, read that when he hit some other young ape.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Another kid Vin? Really? :tu


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice hit Vin :tu


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Vin you are a class act. Look at the smile on his face (I bet on yours too) :tu


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

What a bully!:r


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I thought bombing women and children was against the Geneva Convention.


----------

